# Warehouse 13 on SCI FI



## pete_scifi (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Warehouse 13, the smash hit US series, is starting on the SCI FI Channel exclusively in the UK on Tuesday at 9pm.

Do you know much about the show? Basically it’s about two government agents (think Mulder and Scully with more laughs) who are assigned to the mysterious Warehouse 13 and must track down the world’s most dangerous artefacts. It stars cult favourite Saul Rubinek (the coke loving 
Hollywood producer from True Romance – love that guy).

The series has been a massive hit in the US and we’re really excited about the show getting its UK premiere on SCI FI. 

If you’re not too familiar with the show you can find out more at SCIFI.CO.UK, including loads of video content and paranormal blogs.

What are early thoughts on this show? Will you be tuning in?

Pete@scifi


----------



## jojajihisc (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm losing interest but then again I tend to like very little on TV besides sports. They need to do an episode that is set entirley in the warehouse itself. Instead the agents are always out and about trying to wrestle down artifacts. Use the warehouse already.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't seen this and i don't have Sky, so i dare say that i won't really see it until it has been cancelled and i pick it up on DVD. I like the sound of it though. Hasn't it just been picked up for a second series?


----------



## Arwena (Sep 11, 2009)

Started watching about half-way through the series.  It's interesting enough, nice characters and curious artifacts that require a bit of suspension of belief.   The most recent episode was set almost entirely within the warehouse, a;mpst on cue from jojajihisc.


----------



## thepaladin (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes...pure comic fantasy with just a dash of serious. Not as bad as I was afraid it would be. I to find very little I like on TV and the "SyFy" channel as a whole has been a big disappointment to me. (it was better when it was a small privatly funded low budget network in some ways). Before this they made a couple of "comedy/drama attempts that were at best dismal so....you get the point in what I said. I was looking for something as bad as say, _Special Unit 2_. This is far better than that sort of thing.

On the whole I think _Eureka_ is a slightly better effort...but both are watchable.


----------



## Moonbat (Sep 14, 2009)

I caught the first two episodes of this at thre weekend, and was plesantly surprised, it did seem a bit like X-files meets ghostbusters, so not too bad.
Definitely like Saul Rubinek, and it seems there is a lot of sub plots already being laid.
The warehosue does seem quite cool, but as with all these things, it'll only be as good as it is.
Looking forward to more episodes.

M


----------



## CBellenis (Nov 4, 2009)

The idea is good, but I find the characterisation a bit irritating. It's a bit like the new Knight Rider in that - there is too much 'clever banter' between the leads - although the staff in the warehouse itself are more interesting, probably because here's no pretend love interest going on


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow I really wish I hadn't missed this thread. 

I am very unimpressed with 13. The characterization is trite and repetitive and stereotypical. There is a huge lack of emotional attachment, and the writing is all right but doesn't make me really care. 

I had high hopes for the show, but unfortunately it just dropped me flat. 

It was impossible for me to get into this.

I love Eureka, and most other Scifi originals.


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 11, 2009)

DG - I know how you feel, I have been a bit dissapointed with the lack of true emotional content. I also don't like the way each episode ends with some 'banter' and the happy group all going off for milkshakes. But I definitley like the show, the ideas behind the artifacts are cool.

This week's (yesterday's) episode was particularly cool, with the multiplying dodgeballs, the house you can't exit and the sticky string. I have to admit that some of the characterisation is a bit stereo typical but I think that the characters need more time to develop, they are too rounded at the moment.

I have stuck to this show despite its bad jokes and I will see it through to the end of the series, but no doubt it will not get another one,  anyway I for 1 am a fan of warehouse 13


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 17, 2009)

I liked the series, even though it's scifi-lite. CCH Pounder and Saul Rubinek add some substance but otherwise I think of it as enjoyable scifi fluff.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this thread. I just bought the first series, so we'll see. (I do like the concept and it always makes me think of the final scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark.)


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 23, 2011)

I watched the first five or six episodes, but got bored pretty quickly. Not sure why, but the whole thing just sounded so... _boring_. It's like they try too hard to copy X-Files and Fringe without making it too obvious that they are copying them. Nah, I'd rather watch Eureka. It might be more of the same (the weekly mystery), but at least it has a sense of humor. ("It's a ray that causes instant death. How is that not a death ray?")


----------



## Daisy-Boo (May 31, 2011)

I find the comparisons to Eureka quite interesting because the two shows do cross-overs - Claudia and Fargo specifically - so they exist in the same tv-verse.

The tone of Warehouse 13 gets darker after season 1 by the way.


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

I just caught an episode of this on Pick TV (a kind of 3 years-old Sky channel.) I wasn't much impressed. It was probably early Season one since it wasn't very dark and no one seemed to know what was going on. I only watched because I could emphasise with them. 


CBellenis said:


> The idea is good, but I find the characterisation a bit irritating. It's a bit like the new Knight Rider in that - there is too much 'clever banter' between the leads - although the staff in the warehouse itself are more interesting, probably because here's no pretend love interest going on


 
I have to agree with that. Doubtful that I'll watch it again.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 5, 2013)

On the other hand, there is so little on in the genres that is worthwhile at all, I had to latch on to this one.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 22, 2013)

I watch _Warehouse 13_ with no greater expectations than I had when I watched _Eureka_. It's not heavy drama, just plain fun.

Is it coincidence that Eddie McClintock's character shares a name with the boy who wouldn't grow up?_ Warehouse 13 _is the ultimate Never Neverland. I am constantly amused by the writers' creativity in connecting artifacts and their powers with famous former owners.

It's a pity that the six-episode fifth season will be the series finale. I'll miss it.


----------



## Mariella (Jul 7, 2013)

I couldn't watch Eureka.  Won't say more than that.  Warehouse 13 is a gem.  Some find the characterizations trite or whatever but this is the best hour on television by my reckoning.  Pure clean fun.  Saul Rubinek and newcomer Alison Scagliotti are amazing in their roles.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mariella said:


> I couldn't watch Eureka. Won't say more than that. Warehouse 13 is a gem. Some find the characterizations trite or whatever but this is the best hour on television by my reckoning. Pure clean fun. Saul Rubinek and newcomer Alison Scagliotti are amazing in their roles.


 
The stories are weak, the premise is silly, but I watch it because the characters are likeable. You feel like you want to care bout them.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Jul 14, 2013)

REBerg said:


> Is it coincidence that Eddie McClintock's character shares a name with the boy who wouldn't grow up?_ Warehouse 13 _is the ultimate Never Neverland. I am constantly amused by the writers' creativity in connecting artifacts and their powers with famous former owners.
> 
> It's a pity that the six-episode fifth season will be the series finale. I'll miss it.



I don't think that's a coincidence at all, although I didn't draw that parallel until you pointed it out.

It's upsetting that they've decided to cancel it with such a short season. I wonder why they aren't giving it a full season?


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2014)

On someones recommendation I'm watching this from the Pilot and giving it a go. The Pilot is okay though maybe a bit disjointed. The first half hour does at least explain the things I didn't understand before.


----------



## Dave (Feb 12, 2014)

I do like this, but in small doses. I'm working my way through slowly.


Moonbat said:


> I also don't like the way each episode ends with some 'banter' and the happy group all going off for milkshakes...


 Pizzas and sodas, I think it was! That bit is off-putting. No one can be that happy all the time. Even at your ex-wife's Wedding!


> X-files meets Ghostbusters


That is one way of putting it. Though I often quite like the B-team more than the A-team.


REBerg said:


> I am constantly amused by the writers' creativity in connecting artifacts and their powers with famous former owners.


Yes, it is ingenious, though they play fast and furious with historical fact. For instance, HG Wells lived near me and he certainly wasn't a woman, or went missing.


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2014)

Old Star Trek actors never die; they just appear on Warehouse 13!


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2014)

When is the final six episodes of this starting? I heard April 14th but it doesn't look as if they aired yet.

Spoiler:



Spoiler



Killing off the major villain after the 1st season and then destroying the Earth in the Second


 really left them no options other than that everything that followed would be an anticlimax.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 23, 2014)

I love Warehouse 13! It's SF lite but hey - sometimes it's just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 25, 2014)

I _love_ this show. With sci-fi and fantasy and drama so heavy on the grimm, gritty, dark side of things, it's nice to have something so much fun.

I've seen the first 2 episodes in this final season which is a shame, but they're still quality. I won't say any more for fear of spoiling things.

pH


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> I've seen the first 2 episodes in this final season which is a shame, but they're still quality. I won't say any more for fear of spoiling things.


Actually, I'm not so impressed. I thought it would go out with a bigger bang but they are mostly humorous story-lines: 



Spoiler



the Renaissance Fair, The Spanish Soap Opera. And I can't really worry about the sister on ice when I'm still emotionally drained from worrying about the brother on ice.


 It's a rather unlucky family!


----------

